# Why is the R15 recording ALL episodes?



## Mike770 (Mar 1, 2004)

I have the DVR R15. I received it yesterday. I have a few "Series Links" and have it set to record first run only but it is recording first run and repeats. 

Is any one else having this issue??

Thanks


----------



## linger (Nov 5, 2005)

I can't say that mine has done it yet, but it does list it in the "To Do" list which gives me the impression that it will record them. I am still playing with it to see how it works in different scenarios. I think it is planning to record an episode that I have already seen because I deleted it after I watched it...that makes the R15 think it’s a new episode coming up. I don't know that for sure, but that is my assumption and I am going to try to figure that out.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Ok I think I figured this one out, if you go to an episode say in the guide and hit R twice it will record EVERYTHING. What I have had to do to stop this from happening and ONLY get the New Episodes I go to one episode click Select, Record, Green Button, The tell it to record the series. This will record only the new shows AND it will record this one episode you selected, so if you don't want this episode you will need to cancel it. VERY odd behavior in my eyes OR I am trying to setup the auto records wrong.


----------



## eengert (Nov 16, 2005)

Kanyon71 said:


> Ok I think I figured this one out, if you go to an episode say in the guide and hit R twice it will record EVERYTHING. What I have had to do to stop this from happening and ONLY get the New Episodes I go to one episode click Select, Record, Green Button, The tell it to record the series. This will record only the new shows AND it will record this one episode you selected, so if you don't want this episode you will need to cancel it. VERY odd behavior in my eyes OR I am trying to setup the auto records wrong.


If you're correct, that will at least be a workaround. But even so, I would call this a bug since the default setting when you press R twice from the guide is First Run. So if it's set to First Run by default, yet still records reruns as well, this would be a bug. Please check back with your results after further testing. Thanks.


----------



## LockMD (Nov 16, 2005)

Kanyon71 said:


> Ok I think I figured this one out, if you go to an episode say in the guide and hit R twice it will record EVERYTHING. What I have had to do to stop this from happening and ONLY get the New Episodes I go to one episode click Select, Record, Green Button, The tell it to record the series. This will record only the new shows AND it will record this one episode you selected, so if you don't want this episode you will need to cancel it. VERY odd behavior in my eyes OR I am trying to setup the auto records wrong.


Thanks for the tip, I will try this tonight too. Have you noticed (as a test) once your in the series options if you set it to repeats only, leave the screen and come back to it, it still says first run. But as you highlight the option it changes back to repeats only? very odd behavior.


----------



## Mike770 (Mar 1, 2004)

Kanyon71 said:


> Ok I think I figured this one out, if you go to an episode say in the guide and hit R twice it will record EVERYTHING. What I have had to do to stop this from happening and ONLY get the New Episodes I go to one episode click Select, Record, Green Button, The tell it to record the series. This will record only the new shows AND it will record this one episode you selected, so if you don't want this episode you will need to cancel it. VERY odd behavior in my eyes OR I am trying to setup the auto records wrong.


Thanks for the tip. I will try this tonight as well.

eengert: I am with you. This is definately a bug and I would think that this should be on their TO FIX list.

Thanks All


----------



## grooves12 (Oct 27, 2005)

Do the shows that you are recording have fully populated guide information?? Tivo has the same problem of recording multiple episodes of the same program if it does not receive the proper guide info... but it is not a bug. It is a problem with the content providers not turning in proper episode info to the tribune media service.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

grooves12 said:


> Do the shows that you are recording have fully populated guide information?? Tivo has the same problem of recording multiple episodes of the same program if it does not receive the proper guide info... but it is not a bug. It is a problem with the content providers not turning in proper episode info to the tribune media service.


I've noticed this with the R15 and Tivo, if there is no guide info it gets recorded.This happens ALL the time on my Tivo with SouthPark (can't tell you about the R15 as I just set that show up on it)


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

eengert said:


> If you're correct, that will at least be a workaround. But even so, I would call this a bug since the default setting when you press R twice from the guide is First Run. So if it's set to First Run by default, yet still records reruns as well, this would be a bug. Please check back with your results after further testing. Thanks.


Just to be sure I just looked at the manual online and Hitting R twice records All episodes:

On any screen, you can press the RECORD key on a highlighted program to schedule it to
record with default options.
4 Pressing RECORD once schedules the highlighted program to record. A recording icon is
displayed next to the program title to let you know it is scheduled.
4 For a one-time only program:
• Pressing RECORD again cancels the record.
4 For episodic programs:
• Pressing RECORD a second time schedules all episodes of the program for recording
(Series Link™).
• Pressing RECORD a third time cancels the recording.

I think it should either default to following the default seeting you have OR it should bring the show up in the Series Editor screen at the least.

Hope this is of some help to everyone.


----------



## eengert (Nov 16, 2005)

Kanyon71 said:


> Just to be sure I just looked at the manual online and Hitting R twice records All episodes:
> 
> On any screen, you can press the RECORD key on a highlighted program to schedule it to
> record with default options.
> ...


I believe you're misinterpreting "schedules all episodes" here. I believe it acts as you suggested it should - using your defaults. I believe this because when I hit R twice and then go into the record options to check how it setup the series, it is set to First Run (which is my default). So I don't think that the manual truly means that it will record First Runs & Repeats. I think it's just trying to convey the fact that it will record it as a series.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

eengert said:


> I believe you're misinterpreting "schedules all episodes" here. I believe it acts as you suggested it should - using your defaults. I believe this because when I hit R twice and then go into the record options to check how it setup the series, it is set to First Run (which is my default). So I don't think that the manual truly means that it will record First Runs & Repeats. I think it's just trying to convey the fact that it will record it as a series.


I would honestly have to say this Manual reads like a Manual, it's very hard to understand a lot of things it says. Not sure if some of my problems are because i'm so used to Tivo or if the options just go against logical thinking.


----------



## eengert (Nov 16, 2005)

Kanyon71 said:


> I would honestly have to say this Manual reads like a Manual, it's very hard to understand a lot of things it says. Not sure if some of my problems are because i'm so used to Tivo or if the options just go against logical thinking.


I've pretty much stayed away from the manual for fear that it would cloud my thinking.  I believe the manual is (as many manuals are) poorly and hastily thrown thrown together, and is not intended to answer detailed questions such as veteran DVR users would have about the DVR's capabilities. Rather, I think it is for the casual user who would find it perfectly acceptable if they thought the DVR could only record ALL (FR & Repeats) episodes and that it was up to them to delete the repeats that they don't want. I could be wrong, but that's how I take it.

But in this particular scenario, I do believe that when you hit R twice on a program from the guide, it sets up the SL ("series link", if I may introduce a new DVR acronym) using your defaults (which in my case is FR Only). If, then, it goes ahead and records a repeat from that SL, it is a bug. Unless it can be shown that the repeat was not labeled correctly in the guide data. After all, the SL logic is at the mercy of the data in the guide. If it is not marked as a repeat, the SL assumes it is a FR. I think the jury is still out as to whether this is in fact a bug. It should become clearer as more R15 users begin reporting their experiences.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

eengert said:


> I've pretty much stayed away from the manual for fear that it would cloud my thinking.  I believe the manual is (as many manuals are) poorly and hastily thrown thrown together, and is not intended to answer detailed questions such as veteran DVR users would have about the DVR's capabilities. Rather, I think it is for the casual user who would find it perfectly acceptable if they thought the DVR could only record ALL (FR & Repeats) episodes and that it was up to them to delete the repeats that they don't want. I could be wrong, but that's how I take it.
> 
> But in this particular scenario, I do believe that when you hit R twice on a program from the guide, it sets up the SL ("series link", if I may introduce a new DVR acronym) using your defaults (which in my case is FR Only). If, then, it goes ahead and records a repeat from that SL, it is a bug. Unless it can be shown that the repeat was not labeled correctly in the guide data. After all, the SL logic is at the mercy of the data in the guide. If it is not marked as a repeat, the SL assumes it is a FR. I think the jury is still out as to whether this is in fact a bug. It should become clearer as more R15 users begin reporting their experiences.


I think you are correct in which case there may well be a bug as it doesn't seem to take the defaults of the Series Links that I have setup. It instead seems to default to everything. In which case this would make it MUCH easier to setup the series instead of having to use my round-a-bout method and would make MUCH more sense.


----------



## grooves12 (Oct 27, 2005)

It SEEMS or it DOES??

Are you actually checking the settings on the Series Link to see what the options are set to?? Or are you just basing this off the fact of what is being recorded??

As I said before if it is set to first run only and there is no guide info, it will get recorded, and that is NOT a bug in the system. It was designed that way.


----------



## eengert (Nov 16, 2005)

grooves12 said:


> It SEEMS or it DOES??
> 
> Are you actually checking the settings on the Series Link to see what the options are set to?? Or are you just basing this off the fact of what is being recorded??
> 
> As I said before if it is set to first run only and there is no guide info, it will get recorded, and that is NOT a bug in the system. It was designed that way.


What I can tell you is that when I press R twice from the guide and then go check the options that the SL was setup with, it is set by default to First Run. I haven't yet had a chance to validate whether it is only recording FRs because I don't think my SLs have run into any repeats yet.

And we all agree that this is only a bug if a SL set to FR is recording a program that is marked as a repeat in the guide data.


----------



## freakedout (Jun 13, 2004)

I am having the same problem. I set the unit to record HGTV programs for my mother and it records repeats of show from 2002, not even ones from this year. I have to manually remove them so I can record other things. The to do lish locks you out after 100 things and with theses show repeating daily and the very same episode recording multiple times at night and on the weekend it is really filling up the hard drive. This is my only major complaint so far, but it is really starting to bug me. All my programs are set from the guide and for new episodes only.


----------



## grooves12 (Oct 27, 2005)

freakedout said:


> I am having the same problem. I set the unit to record HGTV programs for my mother and it records repeats of show from 2002, not even ones from this year. I have to manually remove them so I can record other things. The to do lish locks you out after 100 things and with theses show repeating daily and the very same episode recording multiple times at night and on the weekend it is really filling up the hard drive. This is my only major complaint so far, but it is really starting to bug me. All my programs are set from the guide and for new episodes only.


 Once again... have you checked if these episodes have accurate guide data for them. Genearally cable channels that show old reruns that air multiple times a day/week do not have the guide data for the box to interpret whether it is first run or not, and will record them all as a safety. The DirecTivo's do the same thing... and you did not provide that info, so I am assuming you haven't checked.

Please ANYONE else reporting this "problem" please mention that part, so we are all on the same page, because as of now, I haven't seen a single person report this "problem" with enough info for it to be classified as a bug...


----------



## nabsltd (Nov 18, 2005)

OK, here's one way to help figure out what logic the R15 is using to decide what a "first run" or "repeat" is.

On WGN (the national channel, not the local version for you Chicago area people), set up a Series Link for _Elimidate_ (sorry, it's the first thing I found that fits the criteria on a national, non-premium channel), and set it for "First Run Only".

*Every* episode is marked with the "First Run" flag in the guide, and some episodes are marked as "Repeat" as well (that's right...some episodes have both). If the R15 records all episodes, then it is just looking at the "First Run" flag. If it records only the ones without the "Repeat" flag, then anything without it will be considered "First Run". Any other behavior says it is doing something else (like maybe using the Original Air Date, as TiVo does).

As a second test, set up a FRO Series Link for _Good Eats_ on FOOD. None of the episodes have either of the "First Run" or "Repeat" flags (ever...Food Network doesn't mark any of their programs with these flags), and none of them are actually new (the next first run episode should be sometime in December), so ideally *nothing* should be recorded.


----------



## dgib (Nov 16, 2005)

Here's what happened to me with Prison Break on Monday night.

SL set for first run.
Monday at 8pm it recorded a repeat (repeat clearly shown in the description text). At 9 it recorded the new episode. Just checked for next week in the to do list and it's the same.
Seems like a bug.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

dgib said:


> Here's what happened to me with Prison Break on Monday night.
> 
> SL set for first run.
> Monday at 8pm it recorded a repeat (repeat clearly shown in the description text). At 9 it recorded the new episode. Just checked for next week in the to do list and it's the same.
> Seems like a bug.


It could be how you setup the SeriesLink, try to kill off the link, find a single episode, hit select, hit the green button, hit select, now you can check and see if it's going to try and record first run and repeats (you may have to delete the episode you originally hit select on if ou dont want it)


----------



## Mike770 (Mar 1, 2004)

Kanyon71 said:


> It could be how you setup the SeriesLink, try to kill off the link, find a single episode, hit select, hit the green button, hit select, now you can check and see if it's going to try and record first run and repeats (you may have to delete the episode you originally hit select on if ou dont want it)


I have tried setting up the SeriesLink the way you have stated and I am still getting repeats. 

Thanks though.


----------



## grooves12 (Oct 27, 2005)

Just curious... but how OLD was the repeat.... and was this an episode that the r15 previously recorded. Because I beleive that the Tivo does NOT look at the "repeat" flag to determine whether it is a new episode or not. It uses the "original air date" which can be seen in the enhanced info screen... and if A) it is within somthing like 7-14 days from today's date(don't know the exact amount) and B)is not in the 28-day history then it will record it.

It does this because the "repeat" flag is there ANYTIME after the original airing, and if it airs several times per day like some shows, and is over-ridden by the priority of the recording, then it will try to catch it on the second airing that week (even though technically it is now a repeat.)


----------



## Mike770 (Mar 1, 2004)

grooves12 said:


> Just curious... but how OLD was the repeat.... and was this an episode that the r15 previously recorded. Because I beleive that the Tivo does NOT look at the "repeat" flag to determine whether it is a new episode or not. It uses the "original air date" which can be seen in the enhanced info screen... and if A) it is within somthing like 7-14 days from today's date(don't know the exact amount) and B)is not in the 28-day history then it will record it.
> 
> It does this because the "repeat" flag is there ANYTIME after the original airing, and if it airs several times per day like some shows, and is over-ridden by the priority of the recording, then it will try to catch it on the second airing that week (even though technically it is now a repeat.)


The SeriesLink that fills up "MyVod" the most is The Simpson. So as you might already guess some of the episodes are any number of years old.


----------



## dgib (Nov 16, 2005)

Kanyon71 said:


> It could be how you setup the SeriesLink, try to kill off the link, find a single episode, hit select, hit the green button, hit select, now you can check and see if it's going to try and record first run and repeats (you may have to delete the episode you originally hit select on if ou dont want it)


I set it up exactly the way you described above. I don't know how old the repeat was but I think since others have reported the same, it's a bug which needs to be fixed. It's on the big list already.

Thanks


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Same problem here with my SL set-up of the Andy Griffith show on TVLand. Re-recording repeats no matter what I seem to do including Kanyon71's suggestion. Seems like a bug so far.


----------



## tdurden (Nov 18, 2005)

For what it's worth - my R15 exhibited this behavior. I called DirecTV about it and they determined it was a defective R15 and arranged for a replacement. I'm getting it today (Friday) so we'll see what happens.

Tyler


----------



## Mike770 (Mar 1, 2004)

tdurden said:


> For what it's worth - my R15 exhibited this behavior. I called DirecTV about it and they determined it was a defective R15 and arranged for a replacement. I'm getting it today (Friday) so we'll see what happens.
> 
> Tyler


Please let us know if the new one does the same thing. If it doesn't, I am going to have mine replaced as well.

Thanks


----------



## eengert (Nov 16, 2005)

tdurden said:


> For what it's worth - my R15 exhibited this behavior. I called DirecTV about it and they determined it was a defective R15 and arranged for a replacement. I'm getting it today (Friday) so we'll see what happens.
> 
> Tyler


Well, I'm glad to hear that they so easily send replacements, but I'm afraid you're going to find it will happen with the new unit as well. Too many people are having the same issue for it to be a defective unit. More accurately, it's defective software that we all have.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

The odd thing is, I'm not having this happen. When I setup the SeriesLink the way I stated everything works just fine. Then again maybe it just hasn't popped up on the shows I have being recorded. When I get a chance I will look at the shows and their episodes and see if it's acting right or not.


----------



## freakedout (Jun 13, 2004)

grooves12 said:


> Once again... have you checked if these episodes have accurate guide data for them. Genearally cable channels that show old reruns that air multiple times a day/week do not have the guide data for the box to interpret whether it is first run or not, and will record them all as a safety. The DirecTivo's do the same thing... and you did not provide that info, so I am assuming you haven't checked.
> 
> Please ANYONE else reporting this "problem" please mention that part, so we are all on the same page, because as of now, I haven't seen a single person report this "problem" with enough info for it to be classified as a bug...[/QUOTE
> 
> I have all my series set for first run only. My wife watches many food net and hgtv shows in prime time. First Run Only. But my r15 is recording repeats from other seasons during the day from years ago that are clearly repeats and listed as such. It is even recording the same episode more than once. So it will record Good Eats at 10:00 and 10:30 and 1:00 and 1:30 when the new episode airs. It also recorded the same ones over the weekend and past season shows daily. The R will only allow 100 shows in the to do list and at one time we had 5 shows accounting for 86 different showings. I could not add anything manualy or to my series.I have erased the shows from my list and added them again everyway I can and it does it everytime.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Well I just checked my "To Do" list as of today 12:50 PM PST. It appears that the list has righted itself as far as I can see, at least for my test SL set-up of the Andy Griffith show, at least in the "To Do" list. What with only the "first runs" showing as set to record with the triple dot icon. Maybe it is just a question of the unit aquiring sufficient program data to properly sort the list. I'll keep my eye on it anyway particularly as I start deleting shows to see if the list continues to hold "first run" accuracy.


----------



## fergiej (Nov 16, 2005)

How long is sufficient? Mine's been up and running since the "F" update Tuesday AM. A good example is Stargate SG1. I have it set to record first run only. Every episode is in the list. In fact, it says, "0 First Run / 20 Total under the "episodes" area. The only eps not set to record are the 3 tonight that are the repeats of the ones playing tonight. This is not a defective machine issue. It's defective software. This thing knows there are no first runs in the list, yet it's recording all of them anyway. But, the CSR's aren't going to know this. Tech Support probably doesn't know. We really need info that DTV recognizes some of these issues.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

fergiej said:


> How long is sufficient? Mine's been up and running since the "F" update Tuesday AM. A good example is Stargate SG1. I have it set to record first run only. Every episode is in the list. In fact, it says, "0 First Run / 20 Total under the "episodes" area. The only eps not set to record are the 3 tonight that are the repeats of the ones playing tonight. This is not a defective machine issue. It's defective software. This thing knows there are no first runs in the list, yet it's recording all of them anyway. But, the CSR's aren't going to know this. Tech Support probably doesn't know. We really need info that DTV recognizes some of these issues.


it's a "Gao'uld" thing :eek2:

no, just kidding fergiej :lol:.....................Stargate is one of my higher priority shows. since i am addicted to it, i have it set for "First Run & Repeats"


----------



## fergiej (Nov 16, 2005)

db54 said:


> it's a "Gao'uld" thing :eek2:
> 
> no, just kidding fergiej :lol:.....................Stargate is one of my higher priority shows. since i am addicted to it, i have it set for "First Run & Repeats"


Heh. Goa'uld... Try changing it to first run only and see if it changes in your ToDo list. Cree!

Mines 6 on my priority. I'm starting to ween myself off the reruns as SciFi seems to be not showing them in order anymore and, well, I have 8 seasons on DVD. No need to clog up the DVR.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

fergiej said:


> Heh. Goa'uld... Try changing it to first run only and see if it changes in your ToDo list. Cree!
> 
> Mines 6 on my priority. I'm starting to ween myself off the reruns as SciFi seems to be not showing them in order anymore and, well, I have 8 seasons on DVD. No need to clog up the DVR.


i agree  but i have just recently started watching "SG-1" within the last 3-4 months, so i have not seen alot of their episodes yet.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

fergiej said:


> How long is sufficient? Mine's been up and running since the "F" update Tuesday AM. A good example is Stargate SG1. I have it set to record first run only. Every episode is in the list. In fact, it says, "0 First Run / 20 Total under the "episodes" area. The only eps not set to record are the 3 tonight that are the repeats of the ones playing tonight. This is not a defective machine issue. It's defective software. This thing knows there are no first runs in the list, yet it's recording all of them anyway. But, the CSR's aren't going to know this. Tech Support probably doesn't know. We really need info that DTV recognizes some of these issues.


I have SG-1 in mine also, when I first set it up I got everything. I redid the SeriesLink they way I stated and everything is fine now (no new shows whichthere shouldnt be and not recording the repeats). I had the problem with others when I redid them it's fixed my issues and now I get First Runs and no repeats.


----------



## Mike770 (Mar 1, 2004)

Yesterday I spoke to a Tech Support representative about this issue . I told her that I am not the only one having this issue per this forum. She was very nice and really took her time to investigate. 

I do not know if this has any bearing but she said that the Series Link option has not been activated on these machines yet. She stated that this might be why its recording all episodes regardless if they are repeats or first run. 

Now we all know that we should take what the rep says with a grain of salt but I thought I would share that bit of info.


----------



## eengert (Nov 16, 2005)

Mike770 said:


> she said that the Series Link option has not been activated on these machines yet.


I wonder what she could mean by that. It sure appears to be activated - just not working accurately 100% of the time.


----------



## Mike770 (Mar 1, 2004)

eengert said:


> I wonder what she could mean by that. It sure appears to be activated - just not working accurately 100% of the time.


Exactly.... I didn't necessarily believe her but I thought I would share...


----------



## fergiej (Nov 16, 2005)

Kanyon71 said:


> I have SG-1 in mine also, when I first set it up I got everything. I redid the SeriesLink they way I stated and everything is fine now (no new shows whichthere shouldnt be and not recording the repeats). I had the problem with others when I redid them it's fixed my issues and now I get First Runs and no repeats.


I tried that, too. I thought, maybe, the "f" update helped this, but anything added before the update needed to be redone. I deleted the find and all references to SG1. I readded the sl with first run only. It started to look OK. After about an hour, though, all eps were added back to the list. Maybe the rep was correct. It's there, but not completely activated.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

fergiej said:


> I tried that, too. I thought, maybe, the "f" update helped this, but anything added before the update needed to be redone. I deleted the find and all references to SG1. I readded the sl with first run only. It started to look OK. After about an hour, though, all eps were added back to the list. Maybe the rep was correct. It's there, but not completely activated.


Very strange. I am out of town until monday but I will check mine on Monday night (especially my SG-1 SL) to see if it's messing up.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

what's confusing to me is, for some reason i am not having these same problems yet. i have had the R15 for 4 days now. it has experienced no "freezes", no "dropped recordings" nor has it recorded anything i have not ask it to. maybe it's because i don't have as much loaded as some of you have and have not "torture tested it" yet.

right now i only have 38 items in the to-do-list. most of the EP's i have are set up as "First Runs & Repeats" but most them are not even listed in the guide info as being one or the other. 

are the "First Run & Repeat Codes" embedded or should they actually be shown in the program info for the R15 to distinguish between the two? 

what is the possibility that when the "software updates" were received during the "guided setup" or later, that it somehow screwed with things that may have caused some of the issues being reported? i'm certain this has nothing to do with it but "What If"?

as i said, and believe it or not, my R15 is acting "suprisingly stable" at this point for my needs, with the exception of the FF & RW compensation, occassional audio "hiccups" when changing channels and a short delay of video.

upon first plugging in my R15, at the "powering-up" screen, i used the 02468 code and the software immediately downloaded and allowed me to not have to worry about it during the "guided setup" or "activation call" as some have reported.


----------



## ad301 (Mar 30, 2004)

db54 said:


> what's confusing to me is, for some reason i am not having these same problems yet. i have had the R15 for 4 days now. it has experienced no "freezes", no "dropped recordings" nor has it recorded anything i have not ask it to. maybe it's because i don't have as much loaded as some of you have and have not "torture tested it" yet.
> 
> right now i only have 38 items in the to-do-list. most of the EP's i have are set up as "First Runs & Repeats" but most them are not even listed in the guide info as being one or the other.


My theory, so far, is that if you don't expect too much of this machine, only have up to 25 or so series links set up, and don't mind getting every episode of series when you really only want first runs, well, it may suit your needs. Get up to 30 or so series, start adding some autorecord finds (if you're a sports fan, for instance), and it starts getting a little flaky. Get up to 35 or so series, with 5 or 6 autorecords, and forget it. I've had an r15 running in parallel with an r10, and I'll have a lot more to report starting tomorrow, when I have more time, including screenshots if I can figure out how to upload them. A lot of it won't be pretty.


----------



## Mike F (Nov 16, 2005)

Maybe this is the R-15's version of Suggestions. You asked for a series of first runs, it had nothing else to do, so its recording repeats for you...


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Mike F said:


> Maybe this is the R-15's version of Suggestions. You asked for a series of first runs, it had nothing else to do, so its recording repeats for you...


:icon_lol: Good one.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Ok I was out of town all weekend just got back late last night, but I went to do a little catching up on some TV. I did find that SOME not ALL (no idea why) of the shows I have SeriesLinks for recorded both First Runs and Repeats, what odd is I looked at the guide online for Stargate SG1 and it only recorded 3 episodes even though there where more. I am begining to wonder if this is a case of just bad guide data and the repeat flag isn't being set right? Does anyone know for sure if they use that flag or the original air date?


----------

